# Fischarten in Österreich?



## fisherman_ (9. August 2013)

Geht in Österreich was auf Karpfen oder eher Raubfisch wie (Hecht bzw. Barsch oder Zander.) Oder gibt es dort ganz andere Fischarten wie bei uns in Deutschland ?#c

Ich fahre jetzt 5 Tage an den Walchsee und mich würde nur interessieren was ich dort fangen kann 

Ich binn für jede Information zu den Fischen und zum Walchsee dankbar! Also alles schreiben was ihr wisst... Dankee #h


----------

